# Rubber hip waders



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any good local source for rubber hip waders other than cabelas / sportsmans? I'll go to either if I have to but if there is another spot I'd rather go there.

My current set is around 20 years old, bought them in Juneau, but they are finally cracking as the rubber ages.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually bought a pair of hip boots at Intermountain Farmers or IFA that out lasted a lot of the ones that I had bought at sporting goods dealers. The ones designed for use while you are irrigating are a lot heaver duty than standard ones, and I think that they were half the price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I actually bought a pair of hip boots at Intermountain Farmers or IFA that out lasted a lot of the ones that I had bought at sporting goods dealers. The ones designed for use while you are irrigating are a lot heaver duty than standard ones, and I think that they were half the price.


Perfect, thats exactly what I want.

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Smith and Edwards would be a nother place to try. They are located out by Willard Bay.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Try Cal-Ranch. Go american made. The chinese ones seem to last one summer and one trip (well, half of the first trip of the second year).


----------

